# Delta Waterfowl



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

How many of you guys are gonna be at the Deta Waterfowl banquet on Thursday in Fargo?? I know we are bringing a crew and migrating down from the Forks! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think there are going to be dozens and dozens at the banquet from here...myself included.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

The wife and I are going to be there!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I will be at the banquet... I will have a crew present from Delta too.

We will have at least a dozen people from Delta at the banquet! If you see them around, ask questions and talk to them...

Should be a great time! :wink:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Myself, Gandergrinder, Duxnbux, Field hunter, Bob "the grand poobah" Kellam, Jim H., Ron the con Gilmore, Brad, many more also. Look forward to putting names and faces together. We have more stuff to give away than we know what to do with. Tickets will also be available at the door for anyone else interested in coming. Thursday night at the VFW in West Fargo at 6:00 pm. Or e-mail a committee member!!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I like that, "the grand poobah". Can we find a buffalo head hat for him?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I say we make him wear a red hat, like those old ladies do.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone that is even thinking of attending should consider being there for Rob Olson's presentation He is the COO of Delta Waterfowl international!!! and his presentation alone will be worth the price of a ticket.

Buffalo Hat  

I wonder how that would work for sneaking snows :lol: :lol:

gonna be fun!!!!!

Bob


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Jeeze I will be able to meet the WHOLE SITE!! :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

The Agassiz Four Curls Delta Waterfowl Chapter decided very early in its existence that we were going to use our share of the funds from this banquet to sponsor a youth waterfowl hunt this fall. Be sure to stop by the table with the youth hunt information and ask any committee member at the banquet, any and all questions you may have about the opportunity for the young sportspersons of the region.

Bob


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

A big thanks to all that supported us last night at the banquet. I think that a good time was had by all. Tons of prizes were given away.

Grand Forks boys, let us know when the tickets go on sale, we will be there and let you guys do all the work while we enjoy a few beverages!!!!!   
Thanks for the support Forks guys!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Dan

My wife and I had a great time and I thought for being the 1st local Delta banquet it went very smooth. You guys were very organized and handled the banquet like pro's.

Also, thanks for introducing me to a few fellow NoDakOutdoors members, everyone I met was great. :beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

that was awsome.... 8)


----------

